# 8Tb partition problem



## globalbrain (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I’ve got a new server which is running Win Server 2008 Enterprise 64 with 10Tb RAID5. I’ve got only 8Tb left after RAID and creating first partition (C drive) for OS with 500Gb. All I want to do is create a second partition with all 8Tb. If I go to Server Manager and to Storage I can see three logical partitions: First - for OS C: with 500Gb, Second - unallocated with 1,5Tb and Third - unallocated with 6Tb. I have formatted Second partition (thinking behind it was that after formatting both Second and Third I can merge/extend them into one) and it is active but I cannot do anything with the Third partition (every option is greyed out). I used Acronis Disk Director but it cannot see the Third partition at all.
Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## globalbrain (Apr 15, 2010)

OK, I've got it (if anybody is interested). There have to be a separate phisical disk for the OS, then you just have to convert large RAID drive from MBR to GPT disk. Just go to Start - right click My Computer - Manage, then select Disk Management from left column, then right click the drive and select Convert To GPT. Note that drive have to be empty.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

First off.. bad idea. Do not make the C drive that big.

It's better to make a smaller C drive 20-60gb.
And make a few 1TB partitions. If you are sharing this folder i would use DFS, mountpoints, ect.

It will take days to defrag or checkdisk a 10TB partition. And since you made the C drive 10TB you will need to take it offline to checkdisk if you ever need to. Also if you ever need to reinstall windows you run the risk of loosing your data. I would repartition that server before it goes live.

If you have a real raid controler you should be able to create virtual disks within the raid utility ... and windows will see the raid array as 2 or more disks. And you won't have to gpt


----------



## globalbrain (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks. No, it's not possible to convert C: drive to GPT anyway as it is a drive "in use". 
I already have installed extra 160Gb disk and set it as a C: drive - it's up and running. 
I can see your point about big drive sizes but I do need a big one, though I might set two RAID5 4Tb instead.
Thanks for your points.


----------

